# Lewis Hine Photographs



## surfaceone

http://contentdm.ad.umbc.edu/cgi-bin/getimage.exe?CISOROOT=/hinecoll&CISOPTR=646&DMSCALE=100.00000&DMWIDTH=600&DMHEIGHT=600&DMX=0&DMY=0&DMTEXT=&REC=3&DMTHUMB=1&DMROTATE=0

 Perhaps someone who is technically savvy can help me bring these photos so that everyone can see them, rather than have to click the link. I usually can grab images from the web, but not this time. I've gone through about 1,000 images and have some dandies to show. Are they protected from image grabbers like moi? Please advise...


----------



## surfaceone

This is the page LINK.

 I will be glad to link the images, if all else fails, but having the photos show here is far preferable IMO. What's a technical dummy to do?


----------



## T D

If you want to post each individual picture, 

 right click on image
 click on "save picture as"
 choose your favorite place on your computer to save it
 post it here


----------



## kozmothewonderdog

Seems the way they have it set up the images can't be directly displayed external to that site, unless you were to save each one and then upload them individually (and they have some copyright verbiage on there, so best to just link to them to stay outta trouble).

This link leads to the whole set of pictures (35 total) on Glassworkers.  A few interesting ones in there.


----------



## kozmothewonderdog

Just browsing that site, here are three more interesting Hine photographs, all of automatic bottling machines:

 - Owens Automatic Bottling Machine, Toledo, OH
 - O'Neill Bottle Machine, Mannington Glass Works, Mannington, WV
 - Milk bottle blowing machine, Travis Glass Co., Clarksburg, WV

 Cool stuff!


----------



## surfaceone

Thanks for the hint Tom. I'm a mac guy and, as such, have no right clicker. I can't seem to find the .jpg code. I can save the truncated image and load it on Photobucket and then bring it back here, I suppose. That seems less than an ideal method. Can you get the image from the LINK page to show here without an intermediate stop at photobucket?

 Sorry to be such a Techno-Luddite...


----------



## T D

sorry, didn't think about Mac...


----------



## kozmothewonderdog

You can actually set up your Mac to let you right-click like on a PC.  Just go to System Preferences, then click Mouse.  It defaults to only having a single click, but you can actually set up right-click, side-click, etc., etc.

 As a lifelong PC guy who just got a new Mac, it took me awhile to discover that.


----------



## surfaceone

> (and they have some copyright verbiage on there, so best to just link to them to stay outta trouble).


 
 Hey Al,

 Thanks for putting up that link to the 35. I'm not sure that that is all of them. I picked out about 30 from the 1,000 I looked at. If anyone wants to see others, just raise your hand. I can link the other pages, or try to figure another method.

 Believe it, or not, I read that use verbiage, and being as "this is strictly for educational usage," I figured it would be cool. You do feel somewhat more edumicated after viewing those, don'tcha?


----------



## ancientdigger69

15 years old. making $1.25 a day blowing glass in Grafton West Virginia


----------



## Digswithstick

Great photos thanks for link!


----------



## surfaceone

How'd you dew dat Drew? WTG!


----------



## capsoda

Dang!!!! That looks like Charlie (cyberdigger)!!!!!!

 Wouldn't want to get caught in one of those bottle machines. Looks like it could snatch parts offin ya.


----------



## RedGinger

Are any of these pre-1900?  I would love to see some pictures from that time.


----------



## surfaceone

> Are any of these pre-1900?Â  I would love to see some pictures from that time.


 
 Hello Lauren,

 Lewis Hine began taking photographs in 1904. His lifetime and career dovetailed with the earlier pioneer Jacob Riis, and the subsequent, Walker Evans. Quite a triumverate of American Photography to my way of thinking.

                                  "If I could tell the story in words, I wouldn't need to lug around a camera." Lewis Hine







  "Bandit's Roost by Jacob Riis, c.1888 From  here.






Evans' image of Allie Mae Burroughs, c.1935-1936 From  WikiEvans.






 An early cabinet card portrait of Lewis Hine, c.1885. From  Eastman House.

 There's a lot of information and a tremendous amount of Hine's photographs on line. Some of his work in the glasssmaking world has been previously linked. There is considerably more, also in allied fields. Hine's Wikipage is not a bad place to start, if you are interested in learning more about his life. There's a bunch of YouTube productions on his work. The first, YouTube #1 has a nice score, while YouTube #2 presents more images from the glass houses with an informative, yet annoyingly pitched voiceover.

 WARNING...Dial up users may wanna skip this next part...WARNING...Perhaps too late, but a warning just the same...






 Lewis Hine, October 1908. "Citizens Glass Co., Evansville, Indiana. Over ten small boys on day shift in one department." From  here.






 Lewis Hine, Noon hour at the Woodbury Bottle Works in Woodbury, New Jersey. November 1909. From here.






 Lewis Hine, November 1909. Blowing bottles. Night shift at the Cumberland Glass Works in Bridgeton, New Jersey. From here.






 Lewis Hine, November 1909. "Night scene, Wheaton Glass Works." Blowing bottles in Millville, New Jersey. From here.






 Lewis Hine, November 1912. Central Falls, Rhode Island. View of privies, garbage dumps, etc., in back yards near Bed-bug Alley and High Street. Photo and caption by Lewis Wickes Hine for the Child Welfare Exhibit of 1912-13. Found here. A photo that I hope will appeal to the diggers, hereabouts.

 Perhaps some of you, who are more knowledgeable than I, will contribute a commentary on the glass making scenes.


----------



## RedGinger

This one is pretty cool too!


----------



## surfaceone

> This one is pretty cool too!


 
 Is that Matthew Brady's view of the "Chain Bridge" crossing the Potomac, from his Civil War portfolio?


----------



## RedGinger

I wanted to go back and add the text, but my computer locked up.  I believe that was it, surfaceone.  It is from 1865, which blows my mind.


----------



## RedGinger

LA 1899.  I looked at the full size, and it's probably just my eyes, but I can't find the outhouse.
http://www.shorpy.com/node/7259 

 Got it, you have to scroll down.


----------



## RedGinger

Warning, this is a full size picture.  I can't get enough of these outhouses!


----------



## mr.fred

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> This one is pretty cool too!


    Check out that pig sticker on the end of that rifle----Ouch![]


----------



## RedGinger

Thanks Fred, I was too busy looking at the outhouse to notice.  That is pretty scary!  I forgot the link in my above post, but just go to the site.  I'll try to find it again.


----------



## glass man

THAT THING LOOKS ALMOST THE SIZE OF A SWORD! GREAT PICTURES!  LOOKS LIKE A LOT OF PEOPLE STANDING AROUND DOING NOTHING IN SOME OF THOSE BOTTLE MAKING PICTURES. LOOKS LIKE THEYWOULD BE A BOTTLE IN ONE OF EM. LOOKS MIGHTY CLUTTERED AT THE OLE WORK PLACE. JAMIE


----------



## surfaceone

> Thanks Fred, I was too busy looking at the outhouse to notice.Â  That is pretty scary!Â  I forgot the link in my above post, but just go to the site.Â  I'll try to find it again.


 
 Hey Lauren,

 Coulda been this place?

 I'm confusred. Are you referring to the outhouse looking structure in the right foreground of the Brady "Chain Bridge" photo? I'm pretty sure that is a guard shack. This was a vital bridge into and out of DC at the height of the war. The privy woulda been somewhere on the bank, if there was one. Mebbe just a slit trench. Who knows.


----------



## RedGinger

No, it was on that Shorpy site.  Search outhouses.  There is a picture of Atlantic City.


----------



## surfaceone

OK...

 Here's one when the bottle was young:





 Jacob Riis found @ this German place.


----------



## RedGinger

Very neat picture!  Great bottle!  Facial hair was really "in" back then.[8|]


----------



## RedGinger

http://www.shorpy.com/node/7271?size=_original

 Boardwalk 1900, two visible outhouses near the bottom of the page.


----------



## surfaceone

*RE: When The Bottles Were Young*

Another pioneer photographer, John K. Hillers, at work:






 " John K. Hillers at work with his negatives. In camp, Aquarius Plateau, Utah Terr. Hillers was a photographer with the John Wesley Powell Geological Survey. By Hillers, ca. 1872."  Found here.


----------



## surfaceone

*RE: When The Bottles Were Young*

Then there's this:






 "Officers and guests lunch under giant cactus near Fort Thomas, Arizona." February 18, 1886." Found http://www.archives.gov/research/american-west/#towns


----------



## surfaceone

*RE: When The Bottles Were Young*

Eadward Muybridge went to the source for this photograph:







 "This picture, taken by [Eadweard] Muybridge, of San Francisco, at Buena Vista Vineyard, Sonoma, California, in the early 1870's, was captioned `Champagne Corking.' It shows a shed where various processes of disgorging, perfecting the fill and recorking were carried on. The man inspecting the labeled bottle is B. E. Auger for many years an officer and trustee of the Buena Vista Vinicultural Society. Wicker baskets shown were woven by Chinese employees of the vineyard society; the finished champagne was packed in them for the market. The box near the disgorging apparatus bears the words, `National Grape' the name of one of Buena Vista's champagnes. The building at the rear of the shed is the brandy distillery operated in conjunction with the winery." Found here, as well.


----------



## glass man

*RE: When The Bottles Were Young*

NOW THOSE ARE SOME UNREAL,GREAT PICTURES!!! THAT WAS WHEN PICTURE TAKING WAS WORK!!! LOVE ALL THE BOTTLES BEING CORKED! SANITARY? NO ,BUT AFTER A BOTTLE OF THAT STUFF YOU WOULDN'T MINE THE MOUSE AND DIRT AT THE BOTTOM! FAR OUT! NOW THAT WOULD BE A SIT DOWN JOB I COULD DO! "CHAMPAIGNE" BREAK YA'LL! JAMIE


----------



## surfaceone

*RE: When The Bottles Were Young*

Here's a few more that I was unable to grab:

http://news.webshots.com/photo/1009820092017316787EdHjHvreDr

http://news.webshots.com/photo/1009818170017316787MTJonqdVJF

http://news.webshots.com/photo/1009817987017316787mPACyjdOWD

http://news.webshots.com/photo/1009819986017316787wBmPMwjaep

 Can any of you, who are technically adept, tell me how to grab an image like one of these that seemingly has some kinda cyber-cement sticking it to the page? I was able to get a thumbnail, but not the larger image... That 1st one's a pip.


----------



## surfaceone

*RE: When The Bottles Were Young*

Thanks for the tip Richard. I shoulda prefaced my question by saying I'm a mac guy. That's a pretty nice Windows feature. I'm too dumb for DOS though. Would you demonstrate that move for me, on one of the above images, please. 

 Can you cut out silhouettes with that? "Very interesting," sez I, in my best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 accent.


----------



## RedGinger

*RE: When The Bottles Were Young*

Does he mean cut and paste?  I get confused too.  We had Macs when I worked at the paper.  It's like another language!  I love these pictures.


----------



## surfaceone

*RE: When The Bottles Were Young*

Hey Lauren,

 Here's some Philly Privies:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "Privies at 2976 Emerald Street , 1919
 City Archives of Philadelphia" Found here. 






  You might wanna visit this plsce for quite a bit more on the subject.


----------



## surfaceone

*RE: When The Bottles Were Young*

Hello Richard,

 Nicely done, sir! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 I'd have to go back to the reeducation camp to do that. Either that. or find the manual. Would that I could find the clippers on this old mac.


----------



## RedGinger

*RE: When The Bottles Were Young*

These are excellent photos.  Keep 'em coming!  Those Philly privies remind me of a show I watched last night on the Discovery channel, called "Skeleton Stories".  People renovating a Philadelphia rowhouse found an infant's coffin in the basement.  Forensic anthropologists were called in to solve the mystery.  I won't give away the story in case anyone wants to watch the show.  Needless to say, colonial America was a hard life!  It's so awesome to think about what is under our streets and really anywhere you go.  From dinosaur bones, to coffins, to bottles, history is everywhere, just not always visible.  

 One last interesting aside: I remember living in NH when they were building some condos or something.  Under the street was an unmarked 1700's African American cemetery.  I don't mean to take away from this post, I just enjoy these stories and thought others would too.  Again, these photos are a lot of fun and fascninating.


----------



## surfaceone

*RE: When The Bottles Were Young*

This one's for Mr. lobeycat,

Red Sox Nation, The Prison Edition. Still can't find my durn clipper gizmo.


----------



## surfaceone

*RE: When The Bottles Were Young*






 "Text on back of picture: Orange County Brewery.
 Note: The Orange County Brewery at the end of Lake Avenue opposite Davidge Park baseball field, Middletown, NY, was built in 1897, beginning production the same year." From here.






 "Text on back of picture: Circa 1915. Orange County Brewery truck in front of brewery on Lake Avenue.
 Note: The Brewery's product won a Bronze Medal at the Paris Exposition before the turn of the century."  From here.


----------



## Staunton Dan

*RE: When The Bottles Were Young*

I found this site which explains how a bottle was blown in a mold. Many of us already know this but I thought that the story would go well with this picture. http://www.talewins.com/help/glassblowing.htm


----------



## Ohio Rob

*RE: When The Bottles Were Young*

This is picture of the workers at the "Rhodes Glass Works" in Massillon, Ohio at the turn of the century.  My Great-grandfather and his two brothers are in the photo. I'll also post a postcard showing 3 of the 4 glass factories located in Massillon.


----------



## Ohio Rob

*RE: When The Bottles Were Young*

It also gives me a chance to wish everyone a Merry Christmas!


----------



## surfaceone

*RE: When The Bottles Were Young*



> My Great-grandfather and his two brothers are in the photo.


 
 Hey Rob,

 That's a great photograph! Thanks for putting it up. Do you know which fellows are your great grandfather & uncles? Man, you really came by the passion for bottles with a legitimate historic antecedent. Do you have many Rhodes Glass Works pieces in your collection. I'd love to see them, if you do.



> I found this site which explains how a bottle was blown in a mold. Many of us already know this but I thought that the story would go well with this picture.


 
 Thanks, Dan. They dovetail really well.

*Ho-ho-ho, y'all!*


----------



## RedGinger

*RE: When The Bottles Were Young*

Again, this is a great thread.  I am enjoying the pictures so much.  Rob, did your relatives keep any trinkets from their time in the glass industry??  That is very cool.


----------



## Ohio Rob

*RE: When The Bottles Were Young*

Yea.  Here is the note taped to the back of the picture.  My GGrandfather is Adam Weick.  Note how young (12 yrs) the kid is that later married the three brothers sister.  I have dug bottles from all four glass factories in Massillon.  Reeds (R & Co), Massillon Bottle (M. B. & G. Co),  Rhodes (R. G. & B. Co) and what I think was the oldest - Massillon Glass Works (M. G. W.).  The four factories markings are found on sodas and beers.  I have found 5 MGW - all large quart blob beers (aqua and amber).  I'll post some pics in the next couple of days of the Rhodes mark.  In the next post I'll try to give an excellent website for bottle factories and their marks.


----------



## Ohio Rob

*RE: When The Bottles Were Young*

RedGinger - I thought there was a glass paper weight that one of them made.  I'm not sure who in the family has it but I will try to get a picture.  Unfortunately nothing else was passed down.  

 Here is the bottle factory mark website.  Note the site does not list MGW as Massillon Glass Works, but I believe the MGW's I have dug in Massillon are from the local glass works.
http://www.myinsulators.com/glass-factories/bottlemarks3.html


----------



## Ohio Rob

*RE: When The Bottles Were Young*

Surfaceone- Here are some of the bottles I have from the Rhodes Glass & Bottle Co.; all marked (R. G. & B. Co).  All are Massillon, Ohio embossed as well.


----------



## Ohio Rob

*RE: When The Bottles Were Young*

Bottom mark.  Some of the newer crown tops (amber script on left)
 had the RG&BCo mark in very small letters on the back side of the bottle near the bottom edge.


----------



## surfaceone

*RE: When The Bottles Were Young*



> Here is the bottle factory mark website.  Note the site does not list MGW as Massillon Glass Works, but I believe the MGW's I have dug in Massillon are from the local glass works.
> http://www.myinsulators.com/glass-factories/bottlemarks3.html


 
 Hello Rob,

 I'd say send them an e-mail with a MGW mark and Massillon embossing by way of provenance, and they would most likely want to amend the site. There are several entries that are "probablies" or "attributed to's," if I remember correctly. That site is a work in progress, I believe. You would be contributing to the greater knowledge...

 I'd sure like to see some of your MGW's Thanks for putting up those Rhodies. Beautiful group! I can see why you are "Always looking for nice Massillon, Ohio bottles." What is the embossing on the diagonally scripted crown? The amber blob has an "S.T.B. Co" over "Schuster Branch," what's the story on that guy?


----------



## Ohio Rob

*RE: When The Bottles Were Young*

Surfaceone - I'll try to answer the last questions first.  The script bottle is a Schusters Brewing Co. Massillon, O.   The Schuster Co has a long history, but they merged for a while with groups from 4 cities forming the Stark-Tuscarawrus Brewing Company (S. T. B. Co) - the name being formed from the two counties the cities were in.  The Schuster Branch was the local Massillon Brewery.  The script bottle is after they dropped from the merger.  Here is a website of the entire history.   http://www.beerhistory.com/library/holdings/BBITBS_schuster.shtml
 If you read the history, my oldest beer is a blob embossed "Anton Kopp Massillon, Ohio" with the MGW mark.  There is an Erhard & Schimke bottle that is also marked MGW.  This adds to my contention that the Massillon Glass Works (the oldest of the glass factories in Massillon) used the (MGW) mark.  I have dug up four MGW marked blob beers - all right here in Massillon, Ohio.  (I'll post them soon).


----------



## surfaceone

*RE: When The Bottles Were Young*



> If you read the history, my oldest beer isÂ a blob embossedÂ "Anton Kopp Massillon, Ohio" with the MGW mark.Â  There is an Erhard & Schimke bottle that is also marked MGW.Â  This adds to my contention that the Massillon Glass Works (the oldest of the glass factories in Massillon) used the (MGW) mark.Â  I have dug up four MGW marked blob beers - all right here in Massillon, Ohio.Â  (I'll post them soon).


 
 Hey Rob,

 Man, that sounds like all the right ingredients for a great article or presentation. I hope you dust off your 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and write about it. I bet the Ohio Bottle Club would love that! Seriously, I think you have a Chapter of Bottle History to document.

Oliver.


----------



## Ohio Rob

*RE: When The Bottles Were Young*

MGW bottles.


----------



## Ohio Rob

*RE: When The Bottles Were Young*

MGW mark.


----------



## Ohio Rob

*RE: When The Bottles Were Young*

ANTON KOPP .  My oldest beer bottle (Has MGW bottom mark).


----------



## surfaceone

*RE: When The Bottles Were Young*

Hello Rob,

*That Anton Kopp is a big brown beauty!* So I went looking for further information...





 Anton Kopp Brewery, Millport, Ohio. In the foreground is the canal boat
 used to carry beer up and down the Ohio Canal.
 (Photo courtesy of Rob Musson.)

 That Schuster, too, is a pretty intriguing bottle.





 Schuster Brewing Co., Massillon, Ohio. (Photo courtesy of Rob Musson.)  Both brewery photos from beerhistory.com.

 "Stark-Tuscarawas Breweries Co., Schuster Brewing Co. Branch of Massillon, Ohio, USA

 Trade Names for the brewery at 36 North West, Massillon, OH:
 Massilon Brewing Co., (J. H.) McLain & Co. 1883-1887
 Erhardt & Schimke 1887-1893
 Paulina C. Schimke 1893-1894
 Anton Kopp (26 Exchange Street) 1894-1898
 John & Schuster 1898-1900
 Schuster Brewing Co. 1900-1904
 Stark-Tuscarawas Breweries Co., Schuster Brewing Co. Branch 1904-1919
 Brewery operations shut down by Ohio Prohibition in 1919
 Massilon Brewery (Non-Producing) 1935-1936"  From Tavern Trove.

 "From the new book, "Brewing Beer In The Buckeye State, Volume I" by Dr. Robert A. Musson.

 Schuster Brewing Co., Massillon, Ohio

 James H. McLain was born in Massillon in November 1842, and had become involved with several local business ventures before purchasing an old flour mill in 1876. This mill was located four miles north of Massillon in Millport, now known as Crystal Springs. Millport was little more than a crossroads, but it was located along the Ohio & Erie Canal, which was still an important artery of transportation for the region at that time. Calling his new business James H. McLain & Company, McLain operated the flour mill for seven years before converting the mill into a brewery in 1883. Also involved in the business by then were Christian Schott and Julius Wittman, the latter being a local saloonist who had briefly run the small Empire brewery on the west side of Massillon. By 1885, the plant had been renamed as the Massillon Brewing Co.

 The plant itself was built on seventeen acres of land and consisted of six separate buildings: the main brewhouse, 50 x 100 feet in size; an ice machine house, 50 x 40 feet; an ice storage house, 50 x 80 feet; boiler house, 24 x 30 feet; office building, 15 x 20 feet; and a dwelling house, 20 x 30 feet. All buildings were of stone foundation with wood frame or brick construction. Three large steam boilers powered the plant with 500-horsepower capacity. Two ice machines were used, with 25- and 15-ton capacity. The plant's annual capacity was 25,000 barrels, consisting of two types of lager beer, Standard and Export. Once the beer was produced in barrels, it was loaded onto a specially constructed canal boat, to be shipped along the canal into Massillon for bottling and sale. The main bottling house, built in 1893, was at the corner of Exchange and Charles Streets, and was four floors high, each having 4,000 square feet of space. Sales of products were throughout the western and southern portions of Stark County, mainly along the canal, and also into Canton and Wayne County as well.

 McLain sold the brewery in December 1887 to Carl F. Erhard & Robert Schimke, two Austrian immigrants who had previously worked at the Schmidt & Hoffman brewery in Cleveland. McLain continued to be involved with his other business ventures in Massillon and Canton until his death in 1894.

 In December 1888, Erhard sold his share of the brewery to Schimke, although the former remained the brewery's manager for two more years. The entire plant was sold again in May 1894 to Anton Kopp, a Bavarian immigrant, born in September 1840 in Augsburg. He had come to the United States in 1868, and Canton twenty years later. He had previously worked in the Leisy and August Burckhardt breweries in Cleveland and more recently had been the foreman at the Canton Brewing Co. He ran the plant at somewhat below capacity, producing just over 10,000 barrels in the first year, until selling it to John W. Schuster in June 1898, for $45,500. After this, Kopp retired from brewing. He died in February 1903, from complications of diabetes.

 Schuster was a native Bavarian, born in the city of Kallstadt in 1852. He came to America in 1870, and worked several jobs before coming to Cleveland four years later, where he became a wholesale wine dealer. He continued in this profession until coming to Massillon in 1898 and purchasing the brewery. He operated it for two years before building an entirely new plant in Massillon and abandoning the old one in July 1901. The original plant burned in 1913, the same year that a flood severely damaged the Ohio & Erie Canal, essentially ending Ohio's canal era. Today, Erie Avenue (formerly U.S. Route 21) runs through the middle of the brewery site, and nothing remains of the original plant.

 Schuster had formed a stock company, known as the Schuster Brewing Co., for his brewery in Millport on July 1, 1900, with a capital stock of $200,000. At that time, work commenced on a new state-of-the-art plant in the city of Massillon. This would consist of a four-story brick brewhouse and stockhouse, with bottling works and modern mechanical refrigeration. The new plant opened in July 1901. The plant's address was 33-49 N. West Street, although this later became 209 N. West St. when streets were renumbered, and by 1933, the street name had changed, making the plant's new address 227 3rd St. NW.

 Upon moving into the new plant, the company's president was John W. Schuster, with Fred Kuefer as vice-president and Frank H. Schuster, John's eldest son, as secretary. This arrangement continued until 1905, when the company merged with the Canton, Stark, New Philadelphia, and Canal Dover Breweries to form the Stark-Tuscarawas Breweries Co. The new combine paid $400,000 for the Schuster plant, and John Schuster was its first president, until his retirement the following year. Frank Schuster remained on as a bookkeeper, while his younger brother William A. Schuster became the manager of the plant. William had been born in 1884, schooled in Cleveland, and apprenticed in the brewing trade at the age of eighteen.

 Production at the plant continued largely unchanged over the next thirteen years, with the plant's primary product being Schuster's Zest Lager Beer. The Schusters were also officers of the City Ice & Coal Co. in Massillon, which utilized the brewery's ice plant as its own. With the onset of Prohibition in 1919, the Schuster plant withdrew from the Stark-Tuscarawas Co., renaming itself Schuster & Co., bottlers and distributors of carbonated beverages, including Apella, a sparkling apple juice. This would later evolve into the local NeHi and Chero-Cola Bottling Co., after the Schuster family left the business (they would later be briefly involved with the post-Prohibition Zoar Brewery and Canton Brewing Co., however). By 1927, the plant became the Peoples Coal & Beverage Co., and later would gain the local contract for bottling Royal Crown Cola in addition to NeHi.

 After Prohibition's end in 1933, a brief attempt was made to begin brewing again at the plant, as the Massillon Brewing Co. Even in the 1933 city directory, the company is listed as producing Green Seal Beer, although there is no evidence that any beer production actually took place. Production of soft drinks continued until approximately 1960, when the company went out of business. The remaining buildings were vacant for several years before being razed in the early 1970s, at a time when much of the nearby Tuscarawas River and local roads were being rerouted as part of a flood control project. There is no trace of the brewery today.

 Copyright 2005 by Zepp Publications"  Thanks again, beerhistory.

 I'm sure you probably have seen this all before, but the question I have is; are you now, or, have you ever been Dr. Robert A. Musson?


----------



## pyshodoodle

*RE: When The Bottles Were Young*

That typewriter's a bit old... I have some oil for it if you need it!


----------



## Ohio Rob

*RE: When The Bottles Were Young*

Yes, I have seen that before, it gives an excellent time line of brewing in Massillon.   I am no Dr but I am a Rob [8D].  I keep a copy of the Anton Kopp Brewery in my "bottle binder", I thought it was pretty neat the way it sat right on the canal.  Millport was a small town located just a few miles North of Massillon.


----------



## Bottlebill

*RE: When The Bottles Were Young*

Hi Rob and everyone,

 I am new to this discussion group, and this is my first posting.  I am conducting some research on the Massillon glass factories and plan to publish the results.  I am especially interested in Reed & Co. and the Massillon Glass Works.  The Bottle Research Group tracks down manufacturer's marks on bottles, and the relationship between Reed & Co. and the Massillon Glass Works is especially interesting.

 If any of you have any other great photos of the works, letterheads, ads, etc., please let me know.  I am not particularly interested in buying, but I would like to use the information in my research.  If you let me use something, I always cite where I got my information.  That means your name will be clearly attached to any photo or information that I use.

 Thanks,

 Bill


----------

